# New severum and blue acara!



## Carmine (Nov 30, 2009)

Just wanted to share these guys with you. My new green severum and acara. They are added in my SA tank.

Blue acara

























green severum


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

wow, beautiful fish and awesome pics.


----------



## kinesis (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice fish.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

:thumb:


----------



## Jamey (Jul 19, 2008)

my wife has a big severum that looks identical to that one... sucker is hardy as all getout! Every fish has died in that tank over the last 4 years, she's nearly a fish doctor with all the treatments she's done, and the severum keeps tickin! it's a good 5 inches now and just keeps on truckin! Pretty fish, congrats!


----------



## Bachachi (Sep 8, 2004)

Nice looking severum! I've always enjoyed keeping these guys, they have a lot of personality.


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

Awesome pictures! Love how its scales glow :thumb:


----------



## irondan (Nov 22, 2007)

great fish and pics


----------

